# Last-War beginnt demächst



## VanRyun (5. Oktober 2020)

*Last-War beginnt demächst*

Am 23.Oktober 2020 startet eine neue Runde Last-War. Wer Galaxywars, Icewars oder XWars mochte wird dieses Spiel auch mögen. 


*Last-War ist ein browserbasierendes  Online-Strategiespiel in dem die Spieler in Echtzeit in einem fremden  Universum aufeinander treffen. Erschaffe deine eigene Welt, mach deine ersten  Schritte in ein unerforschtes Universum, kolonisiere, baue, forsche, entdecke,  handel, kämpfe und erobere! 

Dabei kannst du dir deine eigenen Schiffe designen, mit unzähligen  Gleichgesinnten kommunizieren und dich mit ihnen zu Allianzen zusammenschließen  um gemeinsam euer Ziel zu erreichen. Entdecke neue Freunde und Feinde und  behaupte dich in einem vielschichtigen Universum voller Überraschungen. *


Jetzt noch anmelden und bei der Beta dabei sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanRyun (25. November 2021)

Die neue Runde startet am 28.11.2021. Jetzt noch schnell anmelden und von Anfang an dabei sein


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2021)

Sollen die anderen erst mal für mich Beta testen.
Bei 1.0 steig ich ein.


----------

